# Where can I buy Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun in Toronto?



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Where can I buy Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun in Toronto?
I know there at a couple of online dealers in Canada but I would really like to see them before I buy them.

Thanks


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

Ajaxandrew said:


> Where can I buy Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun in Toronto?
> I know there at a couple of online dealers in Canada but I would really like to see them before I buy them.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

You would only be seeing the box if you see them in person. These lights are sealed so no one will open them to show you.

Regards,


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Ajaxandrew said:


> Where can I buy Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun in Toronto?
> I know there at a couple of online dealers in Canada but I would really like to see them before I buy them.
> 
> Thanks


buy it from Amazon.ca, open it, look at it, send it back for return, and pay the shipping fee to send it back


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

canadianeh said:


> buy it from Amazon.ca, open it, look at it, send it back for return, and pay the shipping fee to send it back


Beware of restocking fees up to 20% . Read the fine print.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

AquariumDepot.ca said:


> Beware of restocking fees up to 20% . Read the fine print.


I just looked at the return policy, and I don't see 20%. Care to point it out?

I returned an item (changed my mind) and did not pay 20%


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201726140


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

AquariumDepot.ca said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201726140


Ahhh but that is amazon.com though

Not on amazon.ca


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

Here is more:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201024190


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Ajaxandrew said:


> Where can I buy Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun in Toronto?
> I know there at a couple of online dealers in Canada but I would really like to see them before I buy them.
> 
> Thanks


I think Aquarium Kingdom had some up and on display tanks. Well they did before they moved to their new location at the back of the mall.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

AquariumDepot.ca said:


> Here is more:
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201024190


ahh that is the policy for 3rd party seller (marketplace). The policy outlines what seller can charge to buyer.

If you buy from Amazon.ca directly and not from 3rd party/marketplace, there is no restocking fee.


----------

